# قصة حياة ميرنا .... 2



## ++sameh++ (23 مارس 2006)

ها يا جماعة يا ترى فاكرين وقفنا عند ايه المرة اللى فاتت ، لو فى حد مش فاكر ممكن يرجع للجزء الأول هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا :gun: 
المهم يا جماعة انا اتطوعت لكتابة قصة حياة ميرنا لأنها غالية علينا اوى :ura1: نبتدى قصة النهاردة 









يووووووووووووووووووووه مش كل شوية تتلغبطوا وتقولوا ديه ميرنا ، ديه صورة قطتها وهى بتمارس رياضتها اليومية ( أصلها من أبطال سابق ولاحق بتوع سباق السيارات ) :flowers: 


.
.
.
.






عادى يا جماعة بتاكل ـ فيها حاجة ديه واحدة جعانة وبتاكل بلاش تريقة عليها :big ( وبلاش تفهموا الطبق اللى بتاكل فيه ده غلط )

.
.
.
.








اكيد بقى ديه قطتها افتكر انك فهمتوا اللعبة خلاص

.
.
.
.









شوفتوا ، شاهدين ، سامعين ، تخيلوا طفلة فى السن ده وتبقى ديه اللعب اللى بتلعب بيها ، بكدة الواحد قدر يعرف هى ليه طالعة كدة وليه بتحب القتل :budo: leasantr 

.
.
.
.
.








شايفين البراءة 



.....


....

ملاك بجد 


....


....

عشان ما حدش يقول انى بظلم ميرنا ماشى 





...


...


...

طبعا ديه صورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



....



....

اكيد مش ميرنا هى ميرنا ملاك كدة ، انا بس خفت عليكم وقلت اوريكم ان الدنيا لسة بخير وان فى اطفال بجد مش كل طفل زى ميرنا :ura1: leasantr leasantr ​


----------



## †gomana† (23 مارس 2006)

*حرام عليك يا موحة دى ميرنا عسل خالص واحسن من القصة بتاعتك ديه *
*انت وحش وقاسى ليه كدة ؟؟*
*حرام عليك*
*ربنا على المفترى يا شيخ*


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2006)

*يسلام انا مش اتبهدلت بس انا اتمسح بيا الارض واللعب اللى بتتريق عليها مسيرها تتضربك علقه *


----------



## †gomana† (23 مارس 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مية مية يا ميرنا*
*نجمع الحزب النسائى ونجى على ناصية المنتدى*


----------



## ميرنا (23 مارس 2006)

*ايوا يا جيجى ونتوصى بلعيال دى *


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 مارس 2006)

لما نشوف
لكن قولى يا موحه هى ليه القطه عندها تضخم فى الفم
هى كمان بتعمل زى ميرنا و لا ايه
هههههههههههه
انت لعيب اعيب لعيب يا موحه
ايه العبقريه دى


----------



## جورج كرسبو (23 مارس 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




بتعملى اية ياميرنا انا لو منك الغى سامح من حياتة خالص
انا بهدى النفوس


----------



## Coptic Man (24 مارس 2006)

*ايه الحلاوة دي يا سموحه

اول صورة قطة ميرنا والتحدي باين عليها الخطورة تصور 

سموحه الصورة التانية دي مش برضه ده طبق البوبي ولا انا غلطان 

وياتري الصورة ال3 قطتها عملت كده ليه اتنفخت يعني  ههههههه

وعلي كده بالنسبة للصورة الرابعة يبقي ميرنا ماشية بسنجه هههههه

بس حرام دي ميرنا شبه الصورة الاخيرة بالضبط مع اختلاف لون العنين طبعا 

ظلمت ميرنا يا سموحه*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا قصه جميله جدا 

وخالوا بالكم لحسن الحزب النسائي يشتغل


----------



## ++menooo++ (24 مارس 2006)

يظهر العضو الجديد حيكون بوتجاز
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Yes_Or_No (24 مارس 2006)

لا لا لا خالي بالك لحسن الحزب النسائي يقوم عليا انا الله يخليك استر عليا


----------



## جورج كرسبو (24 مارس 2006)

دا بيهدى النفوس يامينو


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

*ربنا يخليك يا جورج ليا استرها عليا انت لحسن لو التشكيل النسائي قام احتمال بعملوا هاك علي المنتدي ويعملولنا بان كلنا من المنتدي *


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

> *انت وحش وقاسى ليه كدة ؟؟*


 
*انا كدة برضة يا جومانا :36_1_46:  ربنا يسامحك :thnk0001: *​


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

> *يسلام انا مش اتبهدلت بس انا اتمسح بيا الارض *


 

*لالالالالالالالالالالالا ما تقوليش كدة يا ميرنا ، مين يقدر يعمل فيكى كدة قولى لى وانا هاتصرف معاه :bud: *​


----------



## ++sameh++ (25 مارس 2006)

> *نجمع الحزب النسائى ونجى على ناصية المنتدى*


 
هو فين ده ؟؟؟؟؟ :34ef: 



> *ايوا يا جيجى ونتوصى بلعيال دى *


 
عيال مين يا أخت ميرنا ؟؟؟؟ لو احنا عيال تبقى انتم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :boxing:




> انت لعيب اعيب لعيب يا موحه
> ايه العبقريه دى


 
ديه شهادة اعتز بيها يا مينو :16_14_21: 



> انا لو منك الغى سامح من حياتة خالص


 
ليه كدة بس يا جورج ، حدد موقفك هل انت عدو ام حبيب ؟؟؟؟ olling: 




> *ظلمت ميرنا يا سموحه*


 
لا لا يا مينا انا اعرف عنك ان بتقول كلمة الحق بلاش مجاملة عشان خاطر ميرنا :gy0000: 



> وخالوا بالكم لحسن الحزب النسائي يشتغل


 
احنا ما بيهمناش leasantr


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

mena_hot قال:
			
		

> *ايه الحلاوة دي يا سموحه
> 
> اول صورة قطة ميرنا والتحدي باين عليها الخطورة تصور
> 
> ...




*كداب انا مش شبه الصورا الاخيرا خالص دا علشان خاف على نفسه طايب يهوت حتى انتا اخر واحد اتوقع منك كدا:36_1_4: رشوك وخلوك تبعهم طب حالا نسيت عزومت الكشرى الى كانت من يومين طيب بلاش الكشرى الفول اللى لسا متهضمش اخس اخس كلكم اندال :36_1_4:*


----------



## ميرنا (25 مارس 2006)

Yes_Or_No قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فعلا قصه جميله جدا
> 
> وخالوا بالكم لحسن الحزب النسائي يشتغل




*الله واكبر حتى الاعضاء الجداد يسلام دانا بقيت شهرا بقا عجبتك اوى يخويه قصه حلوا ليك يوم يا ظالم الهى يارب الدعاوى خلصت عليكم مفيش دعوا لقيها منكم لربنا القوى فى القوى منه *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (25 مارس 2006)

* يعني انا يا ميرنا اقف جانبكم واهدي الرجاله واقول بس لحسن الحزب النسائي يشتغل طيب طيب طيب وتيجي تقوليلي عضو جديد طيب من الان انا اعلنت الحرب علي النساء زي ما اعلنته قبل كدا في الطريق الواحد انا بقي ضد كل بنات المنتدي *

**** الرجاله اوعي تسيبني لحسن اموت *** *


----------



## My Rock (25 مارس 2006)

*انتك عارفين انا أنصر الحزب الستاتي, فأي خدمة انا جاهز... باند, تحرير مشاركة, طرد عضوية.. غالين و الطلب رخيص...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 مارس 2006)

تقصد ايه يا روك فى بينا خاين و كمان هو اللى ماسك المنتدى يا ويلتاه ربنا يستر عليكم يا شباب ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ++sameh++ (26 مارس 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا روك بيقول كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :w00t: :w00t: 

انا مش مصدق عينى ، معقول .......... روك اصحى يا حبيبى احنا رجالة زى بعض ازاى تنصرهم علينا ld: ............. انا واثق انك هاتفوق من اللى انت فيه


:36_1_3: ​


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
اكيد يا موحه هو ميقصدش او يقصد بس هوت يمكن يفهمه او حد من اللى متابع معانا يقوله هما عاملين ايه فينا و هو يقدر


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2006)

*يسلام عليك يا روك دايما بقول انتا اللى فيهم يارب يخليك لينا يارب *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

*ليه كدا يا استاذ روك دا انت كنت املنا الوحيد طيب انا هخوض حرب ازي دلوقتي قوليلي هخوض حرب ازي ان كان مدير المنتدي مع الحزب النسائي *

*استرها يا رب *

*مش تقلقوا يا رجاله انا هشكل حزب و هنعمل هاك علي المنتدي ونخالي اي حد فينا المشرف العام ونسطير علي المواقف*


----------



## †gomana† (26 مارس 2006)

*يسلام على الكلام الجامد ايه ده *
*ايه الحلاوة دية بس ايه الكمال ده يا خلابى *

*عزيزى روك هو فعلا الحق كله راجل فعلا ربنا يحميك ياروك ويخليك للغلابة اللى زيينا*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (26 مارس 2006)

لما انتوا تكونوا غلابه احنا نكون ايه بس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ دا اخنا اغلب من الغلابه


----------



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

صح عندك حق بس بعد ما جه سامح ابتدينا ناخد حقنا


----------



## +Dream+ (27 مارس 2006)

*و كمان عملت قصة ميرنا 2 يا سامح *
*طيــــــــــــــــــب استنى بقى على الى هيجرالك منى انت و مينو و يس اند نو و كلكـــــــــــــــــم*
*العصايه هتشتغل اهيه*


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 مارس 2006)

*لعلمك يا دريم انا بس مستنى ميرنا تستعيد وعيها من اللى حصلها وعلى طول هانزل لها قصة حياتها الجزء التالت ، وشكلك هاتحصليها قريب وهاننزلك قصة تانى ما دمتى بتهددينا .*


----------



## +Dream+ (28 مارس 2006)

++sameh++ قال:
			
		

> *لعلمك يا دريم انا بس مستنى ميرنا تستعيد وعيها من اللى حصلها وعلى طول هانزل لها قصة حياتها الجزء التالت ، وشكلك هاتحصليها قريب وهاننزلك قصة تانى ما دمتى بتهددينا .*


 

*يلاهوى كمان *
*و هتنزلى انا كمان دى تبقى هزلت *
*انا مش همسك العصايه لأ *
*انا هجيب كرباج كمان :t32: *


----------



## ++sameh++ (28 مارس 2006)

> *انا مش همسك العصايه لأ
> انا هجيب كرباج كمان :t32: *


 
*يعنى انتى مصرة تهددينا يا دريم ، ماشى استنى بس اخلص على ميرنا ، قصدى اكمل حكاية ميرنا وبعد كدة الدور عليكى .*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 مارس 2006)

ايوة كدة ياسموحة وعيزين الجزء الثالث عشان تكمل بقى


----------



## kokielpop (10 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوة سامح  تسلم ابدك ​*


----------

